# Grip torque question



## butadol (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

This is my first time posting this the coaches corner, but I have had all my tuning questions answered and not I think I am having trouble with my grip. 

I had some cam lean that I was working out of my bow on the draw board and finally got this resolved and let me say that my bow (2013 Outlaw) seems to be shooting like a dream, except one thing. When I draw and achieve my anchor point, If i look up the string to the idler wheel, my sting, in my natural feeling grip position, angles off to the right of the idler. Now, as part of my pre-shot routine, I take my grip hand (right handed) and add pressure on my thumb side to get the string in line with the idler. Once I get everything in line (Anchors, sting to idler etc...) I am hitting my mark. 

So I guess my question is is this right? or is this a form issue, grip issue etc...? If I continue to practice the way I have will muscle memory kick in concerning the grip?

I read on here daily and everyone says make the bow match you, not you match the bow. I am afraid that when the shot is important (drawing down on a deer or shooting league) I will not have time or the nerves to double check my string to idler alignment and miss.

If I need to take this to the tuning section I will, but like I said, on the draw board, the bow seems to be in line and tuned properly. 

Thank You in advance and I look forward to your responses.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Deliberately torquing the bow with your thumb is not a good thing. You want to have nothing to do but aim when you get to full draw.

From your description, you have bow hand issues that need to be resolved. 

Can you post photos of your bow hand? Both from the side and from the front.

Allen


----------



## butadol (Dec 26, 2013)

aread said:


> Deliberately torquing the bow with your thumb is not a good thing. You want to have nothing to do but aim when you get to full draw.
> 
> From your description, you have bow hand issues that need to be resolved.
> 
> ...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

butadol said:


> View attachment 1881701


1) tilting head to the right, to see through the peep
.....sure sign your draw length is TOO LONG

2) bow hand thumb is BELOW top of shoulder
.....another sign, the draw length is TOO long.


POST a head to toe photo,
like this.



Find a wall,
lift your bow hand HIGH enough so that the TOP of thumb (bow hand) is at the SAME height as top of shoulders.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

butadol said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first time posting this the coaches corner, but I have had all my tuning questions answered and not I think I am having trouble with my grip.
> 
> ...


MAke sure you have ZERO cam lean,
when at full draw.


----------

